# Graphite 600t & H100i



## ChrisSteadfast (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Corsair Team,

ich habe die H100i in meinem Corsair Graphite 600t verbaut wie in diesem Video:

Building a system with the Graphite Series 600T Silver Edition and Dominator Platinum memory - YouTube

Aufgrund der Größe der Lüfter, schließt sich der obere Deckel nicht mehr. 
Gibt es diesen Deckel irgendwo als Zubehör zu kaufen?

http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cat...525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/c/cc600t-topmesh.png 

Damit das obere Meshgitter wieder schließt müsste ich Teile des Plastik's entfernen, aber ich hätte gerne einen zusätzlichen Deckel falls ich das Gehäuse weiter verkaufen möchte.


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi ChrisSteadfast,

Das Mesh kannst du über unseren Webshop bestellen: KLICK!

Links in der Spalte kannst du das Gehäuse auswählen und bekommst dann alle verfügbaren Ersatzteile aufgelistet.

Hier auch der Link direkt zum Teil: KLICK!

Viele Grüße!


----------

